# Fins just keep getting bigger



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I got this plakat at a local fish store called Dolphin Pet Village(awesome fish there), and although they know a ton about aquarium fish they aren't the best when it comes to bettas. so this male was being kept in the female tank(also a plant tank, so lots of nice hiding spots) and was pretty torn up, but clearly the winner. Makes me wonder if they had two males.

So anyway, I bought him for $3.50 because it was a steal and I was saving the poor little female bettas cowering in fear. the breeder who often sends his/her fish hasn't sent plakats before, and I'm started to wonder if this guy might be a Hm, what do you guys think? I'm about 80% sure it's a plakat, but the fins just keep going O.O

The last photo was taken today


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I think I might be more inclined to say HM myself with a buzz cut when you got him. He's gorgeous though, whatever the tail may be! Great find!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Handsome fellow but he doesn't look like a plakat to me. I'd say HM but I'm no expert in plakats by any means. I love how his eyes match his body.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks, I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks he looks like a HM  His fins where so short when I got him I just assumes he was a plakat lol

if he does get long fins he's going to have a intense OHM tail O.O


----------



## Jodah (Nov 15, 2011)

That most definitely looks like a HM to me. Almost over 180* spread too. Very nice.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Jodah said:


> That most definitely looks like a HM to me. Almost over 180* spread too. Very nice.


He's definitly a HM, OHM actually  I wasn't sure if he was a HM(long fin) or a HMPK(short fin) because when I bought him his fins where all short. It's crazy how fast their fins heal 

Thanks for your input


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

He's got such an intense body color, it's so vibrant.


----------



## Jodah (Nov 15, 2011)

Also goes to show how well they can heal when they have a good keeper.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

He's definitely a HM, but not a Plakat by any means! He was probably very young when you got him and his fins hadn't grown out yet. He's GORGEOUS.


----------



## bettakong (Nov 10, 2011)

good HM


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

Gorgeous boy! I love his sleepy looking little face!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

omg i want that fish!!!! he is gorgeous!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Here's a better photo at the side, since the last photo was at a weird angle.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Not a Platkat. Too big of a tail. I'd say he's one of these three:

A RoseTail

OR 

A Delta (Or even Super Delta)

OR

A Halfmoon

He is amazingly beautiful, though.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

He's not a delta or super delta. Those have UNDER a 180* spread, and he has OVER a *180 spread. He could be a Rosetail, though.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh yeah, I just saw that last picture. Definetly not a Delta or Super Delta. So now he could be a HalfMoon or a RoseTail. 

I'm definetly leanin twoards rose.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

you can just send him to my house. he is amazingly perfect!!!!! he is definatly not a plakat. he is a rosetail.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Sweeda88 said:


> He's not a delta or super delta. Those have UNDER a 180* spread, and he has OVER a *180 spread. He could be a Rosetail, though.





> BettaMiah Oh yeah, I just saw that last picture. Definetly not a Delta or Super Delta. So now he could be a HalfMoon or a RoseTail.
> 
> I'm definetly leanin twoards rose.





> mernincrazy8525 you can just send him to my house. he is amazingly perfect!!!!! he is definatly not a plakat. he is a rosetail. [/QUOTE
> He might be a rosetail but I'm not positive yet. Too me it just seems like parts of his fins are growing a little faster then other parts. The breeder tens to send feather tails and rose tails fairly often. They usually don't have the best scales though.
> 
> I'm totally excited about this boy  I totally wasn't expecting him to be anything other then a plakat when I brought him home XD


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

well he could be a rose tail, but not have messed up scales. he is anything but a plakat though.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

my opinion is he is not a plakat but he is a over halfmoon i think 90% but i love his colors =D


----------



## Behati (Sep 4, 2011)

The one thing I noticed about chainstores and their bettas is that they get smaller and smaller. 8 years ago, bettas were pretty big fish. Now they ones they sell are so small they can't even eat normal pellets. I wouldn't be surprised if he was a mini halfmoon like everyone says. Could it be possible to be a HMPK? I love his colors, I have a thing for bright blues/bright "steel blues".


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

This guy has a pretty good sized body, he's from a family owned store that gets their fish from a breeder the owner knows. he's much bigger then the RT I got from petsmart, but not as big as the boy I have from petco. If he's younger he should get much bigger


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

i think what happened was he got all his fins nipped in the sorority tank and now they are just growing back. his body should get bigger as he matures.


----------



## Jodah (Nov 15, 2011)

I was wondering that myself, for my betta, I have to cut the pellets in half, and even then he sometimes still can't eat them.


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

hes a GORGEOUS hm!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i say HM or OHM. he doesn't appear to have the wonky scales a rosetail would have, but then, i haven't seen his other side. my money is on HM/OHM.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Luimeril said:


> i say HM or OHM. he doesn't appear to have the wonky scales a rosetail would have, but then, i haven't seen his other side. my money is on HM/OHM.



It's am myth that all RT have bad scales. That fish could be RT and he looks like he probably is. Most OH's are RT anyway, the RT's extensive branching causes the OH effect.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

every single RT i've seen, has at least one patch of bad scaling. :V even the great ones off AB. *shrug*


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

oh my goodness! He's a cutie all right! I'm jealous! I love his blue eyes!  <3


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Luimeril said:


> every single RT i've seen, has at least one patch of bad scaling. :V even the great ones off AB. *shrug*


Hmm well I have a RT that has no bad scales. I have pictures and video of him. I considered making a thread about it....I did a search on RT betta's and found a multitude of pictures with no bad scales. It's only the extreme RT's that have bad scales as well as other deformities....


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

this is a extreme rosetail with no bad scaling.








i agree 100% with bettas rule.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

They're pretty good but I see a few flaws in the scales. I have seen some rose tails with good scales, just not as often. I'm starting to agree with you guys on him as his fins grow 

He's starting to get a butterfly pattern


----------



## Lighterman (Oct 6, 2011)

I am 100% sure it's a halfmoon. From my past records of plakats, the dorsal can significantly show that it's a halfmoon, or otherwise some type of longfin. The fins had grown well! What I like the most about it is the straight foward dorsal ray.

Lets just see how long my HM recovers from tail biting.....>.>


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Lighterman said:


> I am 100% sure it's a halfmoon. From my past records of plakats, the dorsal can significantly show that it's a halfmoon, or otherwise some type of longfin. The fins had grown well! What I like the most about it is the straight foward dorsal ray.
> 
> Lets just see how long my HM recovers from tail biting.....>.>


I agree, and I'm very excited about seeing how awesome he looks with huge fins


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

This is impressive. One of the biggest changes I've seen on the forums. He's just gorgeous! May I ask what size tank you have him in? I'm curious to see because I have several tailbiters that never seem to want to let their tails grow out like yours is!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

mjoy79 said:


> This is impressive. One of the biggest changes I've seen on the forums. He's just gorgeous! May I ask what size tank you have him in? I'm curious to see because I have several tailbiters that never seem to want to let their tails grow out like yours is!


it was other bettas who destroyed his fins, he'd been kept in a female planted tank at the store, and I think at one point they had another male because the females where cowering in fear. 
he's in a 3 way divided 10g aquarium.


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

Wow, he's gorgeous! I think its fun watching them grow and change over time, you never know what they'll turn into.


----------

